
The New Server Economies of Scale for AMD - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/07/13/new-server-economies-scale-amd/
======
InTheArena
The proof will be in the pudding. The initial numbers here look great, but
what happens with the second generation, and what is the TCO difference once
this rolls out.

That said, these look almost custom made for Docker & Kubernetes.

~~~
tyingq
I think it will make a difference even if performance/tco isn't as good as
expected. End users like OVH and Hetzner have lots of underused servers...so
they care more about "how cheap can I get a lot of cores into a single
server". The 2p worth of cores into 1p helps them a lot.

To me, that gives AMD some time to refine things to the point where customers
like Google, AWS, etc, would take a serious look.

~~~
gpapilion
Having done tco modeling a few times, cost per core is an important metric for
a cloud provider. This looks like it provides a way to further reduce that.
The overhead of power supply, motherboard, network, racks, switches, and all
the misc equipment should start to vanish further into the core cost.

My assumption is that the margin on amds side is thinner than intels. I wonder
if they can out compete intels ability to cut its profit.

